# IR or Break-beam signal controllers



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I purchased some Z-stuff controllers for my layout. DZ-1075 and 1070 to be specific. I've read people who had bad experiences with them, but others good.

I connected and tested them for about 2 weeks after Thanksgiving and while I don't think they are perfect I thought I could work with them. I need to control 3 signals with 2 side-by-side tracks, the inside track running a shuttle trolley, and outside track running a round-and-round train.

Long story short. I tested it and got it working acceptably, but today we put down all the snow and buildings and lights. The controllers took a complete dump. With the snow blanket and/or all the lights and other controllers they went bonkers. If I turn the room lights on they start the work, but when I turn the room lights off everything dies. No adjustments matter. Nothing works.

I'm almost ready to just wire all the signals on all the time or go back to mechanical pressure sensors. I'm totally frustrated.

So the questions. Are there ANY IR or break-beam signal controllers on the market that work?

Thanks. T


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

And for background. I've been in electronics all my life, with 35+ years professional experience. I now only do trains for the holidays, but I know my way around circuits and controllers and wiring, and this kind of set up isn't rocket science.

I thought I should be able to buy off the shelf parts in this day and age, but this experience has me frustrated and confused.

In the short term I just need to salvage this set up and hopefully find something that works. In the long term I might have to break out the bread board and design a better mouse trap.

t


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Odd, I use the Lionel 153IR Controller, works fine day or night. I have no experience with the Z-Stuff sensors, don't know why they'd act that way.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Take some dark colored paper and lay that down in the area of the sensors. If the system starts to work again your snow and room lights combined might be causing interference.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, I will try the black paper trick when I get home tonight. It may only tell me *why* (and I already expected it was all the reflective surfaces) but I probably don't have time to fix it, and my wife will not go for a complete layout tear down at this point.

tom


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dirty snow in those areas would the fix


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

While I continue to test the z-stuff, I went ahead and ordered 3 Azatrak MRX3 controllers. Its only money, right? If it all comes together right (it won't) then I can add the IR pairs into the track bed without having to rip the display apart, also preventing my wife from beating me.

I think when I decided to go with z-stuff it was because it was a more practical solution with the self contained sensor, as opposed to the Azatrak that required some installation of the sensors in the track bed or across the track.

http://www.azatrax.com/controller.html


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

To follow up on my problem, I purchased the Azatrax MRX3 controllers. I couldn't be happier. They work flawlessly and John over at Azatrax gave me great support, fast shipping, and answered all my questions quickly. I was sort of under the gun to get this set up running, and I am ecstatic with my purchase.

I will be posting pics and/or videos of my holiday setup in the other forums once the dust settles.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad that you finally got it working ..
It's too bad the original controllers didn't function after the snow and light problems..
but at least you got what you wanted..
enjoy


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks. I do want to say that the z-stuff products do work, but they have flaws, as do most products. Over the years I had seen Azatrax stuff and thought to myself "man, that's a lot of wiring". 

In many or most cases the z-stuff would work for people, it's a good product and is much eaiser to connect. In my case, I had a tricky situation.

All in all, I think Azatrax is the hot ticket, if you want to muck with all the wiring, and it's not for the faint of heart.

Thanks John P at Axatrax for your help.

t


----------

